# [Savage] Problèmes d'affichage

## Damiatux

Plop,

J'ai installé Savage 1 dernièrement avec Portage, mais quand je fais la commande « savage », le jeu s'affiche très mal. J'ai un écran tout blanc, avec ça d'écrit dans le terminal :

```
$ savage

System_Init()

app lost input focus

app lost active focus
```

Je suis obligé de faire un ^C pour quitter le jeu. Comment pourrais-je régler ce problème ?

Merci d'avance,

Damiatux

EDIT : la ligne « app lost input focus » et « app lost active focus » sont là parce que j'ai fait Alt + TAB pour pouvoir quitter le jeu. Apparemment, ce problème vient du fait que je n'ai pas installé une dernière version du driver de ma carte graphique, qui est d'après la commande lspci : « 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) ». Où trouver le driver qui correspond à ma carte graphique ?

----------

